# Odd writing experiences



## Helcaraxë (Jun 16, 2003)

Have you ever written a story or a poem in weird circumstances? Post them here! For example, I once wrote a story when I was bored in English class...


----------



## Zale (Jun 17, 2003)

I once started a story while waiting for a major telling-off (euphemism!) at school when I was about 12. It was about a guy on trial for his life. I can't remember the rest - I can't even remember if he was guilty or not.


----------



## syongstar (Jun 17, 2003)

*dreams*

many thoughts come to me in sleep like:
Spirit Fire
The Olympic torch lights a flame in the mist,
soldiers are storming horrible terrorist,
firemen are saving lives,
police are fighting the good fight,
Its the home,music,art,love light...
that sparks the flame of a greater fire...



~~*~~


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 17, 2003)

Weird...


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 18, 2003)

> Weird...


Ditto...


----------



## Vixen Evenstar (Jun 18, 2003)

Im always getting inspired just between the sleeping and waking state..then i have to get up and write it down... very annoying.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 19, 2003)

LOL I have the same 'problem'! I'm just about to fall asleep, and then I get a really good idea.. But I just can't get up anymore, most of the time.. 
But I've learned to keep a penci and paper by my bed all the time, just in case.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 19, 2003)

Yes, I've started doing that too.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 5, 2003)

I thought of a story during lunch once. It was about link ( in the legend of zelda) and Malon ( the same) and all the other main character girls, and wich one link likes back ( they were all in love with him in OoT i swear). It was fun because it was lucnh at school and people were ignoring me.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Jul 6, 2003)

Here's something I'm dying over to this day:

A couple of months ago I had an incredible dream. Long, involved, perfect for a novel. I woke up and thought: that would make THE perfect book. But I didn't write it down because I had to go to orchestra....

....and the next thing I knew, I had forgotten it. I cannot remember anything besides the fact that it was terrific.


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jul 6, 2003)

one day i was bored during science wait i'm always bored in that class. 

so i just started writing down this plot for a story, and every character was named and based after my friends and other people i know . my friend kevin whom in the book is a bartender at the beginning, starts reading it and he's all hey this kevin ridges character acts alot like me, then my very nosy, teacher mr.henderson leans over my shoulder and goes hey i'm not a police officer


----------



## Rangerdave (Jul 7, 2003)

Take some good advice from ole RD.

Be carefull what you have on in the background when writing assignments for school. It can greatly effect your writing style.

Once when I was taking a masters class on the First World War, I was assigned to write an assesment of the Battle of Jutland. So I sat down at my trusty word processor and began to type away. I had selected Ian Holm's rendition of King Lear for my background noise. The paper went quickly enough, and within a short four hours, I had produced my thirty-page masterpiece.

A week later, I received my paper back from my professor with my much anticipated A. On the bottom he had scibbled a note praising my writing style and easy flow. 
Curious as to what he meant, I looked over my paper again and still saw nothing unusual, so I brought it to a friend who tutors in the literature department. He took one look at my work and laughed out loud. "Dave" he said "you are the only person I know who can write an entire thesis in blank verse and maintain iambic pentameter." 

Writing in blank verse was never my intention, it simply worked out that way. And I am sure it all due to having the Bard in the background.

true story

RD


----------



## Liat_ravensong (Jul 7, 2003)

blank verse...?

i once wrote on a caffine high, on re-reading it i discovered that it was one of the worst things i'd ever written & that is v difficult to accomplish.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liat_ravensong _
> *blank verse...? *






Blank Verse: First introduced into drama and verse writing in the sixteenth century, blank verse consists of unrhymed lines with five stresses in each (iambic pentameter). It has become the most widely used of verse forms because it can suggest the natural rhythms of everyday speech 


Or to put it simply, the definition of blank verse is that it is unrhymed iambic pentameter.


I hope that makes sense.

RD


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 8, 2003)

It does. And ROTFL at your anecdotal experience!!


----------



## Liat_ravensong (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes thank you!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 12, 2003)

I have a reoccuring problem. . .People stealing my ideas before I've written them down or told anyone so that I have no proof that I thought of them first. . .they do it by reading my mind. All writers have a hook into my mind. . .

This happened to me when I was writing a story that involved a kid who was kidnapped as a baby and raised by his father's enemy. . .and then I watched the Mask of Zorro and I felt totally annoyed.

Then Ella Enchanted stole my idea for a good enchantment.

It wasn't fair of Ever After to do exactly my Cinderella retelling with maybe one or two changes before I got to it. . .I had it all planned out down to the one sister who over eats!

They do that to me all the time. . .

Anyway, so there it is.

I also have dreamed up one or two novels.


----------



## Liat_ravensong (Jul 12, 2003)

i liked Ella Enchanted....


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 13, 2003)

I did as well, but she stole my idea.

My princess had just married her prince and then she was hit with the evil spell that she had to do whatever anyone told her to and the bad guys tried to use her to over throw the kingdom and then they ordered her to kill the prince and that was too much and she somehow managed to break the spell.


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Morgoth"sBane _
> *Have you ever written a story or a poem in weird circumstances? Post them here! For example, I once wrote a story when I was bored in English class... *



What's so strange in writing a story in English class? (or even in being bored in English, French, or any class -thought it was the perfect place to do so...)
I must say I often(well, say once a week, but at times it becomes a habit) wake up in the middle of the night to write. When I feel stuck in things or thoughts I can't get out of in any other way. Actually, these writing are generally quite better than what I do during daytime.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 21, 2003)

Night is undeniably a superior time for writing. . .much quieter. . .

Now somebody is going to deny it and say they do their best writing after lunch or something like that.

I think I'll start a thread about ideal writing conditions.


----------

